
L4 Microkernel Family - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L4_microkernel_family
======
peter_d_sherman
>"L4, like its predecessor L3 microkernel, was created by German computer
scientist Jochen Liedtke as a response to the poor performance of earlier
microkernel-based operating systems. Liedtke felt that a system designed from
the start for high performance, rather than other goals, could produce a
microkernel of practical use. His original implementation in hand-coded Intel
i386-specific assembly language code in 1993 sparked intense interest in the
computer industry."

[...]

>"Specifying the general idea of a microkernel, Liedtke states:

A concept is tolerated inside the microkernel only if moving it outside the
kernel, i.e., permitting competing implementations, would prevent the
implementation of the system's required functionality.[3]

In this spirit, the L4 microkernel provides few basic mechanisms: address
spaces (abstracting page tables and providing memory protection), threads and
scheduling (abstracting execution and providing temporal protection), and
inter-process communication (for controlled communication across isolation
boundaries)."

